# ID please and some info



## noidea (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi everyone just wondering if anyone can tell me what this little guy is and as he was found at a workplace in the middle of an industrial estate if anyone could tell me what should be done with him. thanks heaps
mel


----------



## Kirby (Nov 30, 2007)

why its a turtle!


----------



## noidea (Nov 30, 2007)

no you don't say i thought it was a tortise.lol or maybe a ham sandwich


----------



## Mystery (Nov 30, 2007)

Those colours are awesome!!


----------



## -Andrew- (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a hatchling Eastern longneck turtle.
There must be a pond near where it was found but didn't manage to find it's way to it.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 30, 2007)

LOOKS like a Chelodina novaeguineae, BUT acording to location it shouldnt be in northern queensland. becaus eof location.. Chelodina rugosa ??

PM expansia..


----------



## noidea (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks guys I thought eastern long neck but wasn't sure. I will pm craig for sure. also does anyone know what should be done with it coz I can garuntee where it was found there is no water for miles.


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 1, 2007)

It's possibly only a few days old, as the yolk is not fully absorbed yet. Best to put it in a shallow container of water with some plant material for it to rest on. Offer it bloodworms or mosquito wrigglers to eat.
Allan


----------

